
Reflections on Three Years of Reading Knuth - bssrdf
http://commandlinefanatic.com/cgi-bin/showarticle.cgi?article=art070
======
daveslash
"So I went into the series with the intent to work every single problem. That
turned out to be unrealistically ambitious" <\-- that's how I felt about the
book "Concrete Math". As an undergrad, I took Concrete Math as an elective. I
could have taken is Pass/Fail (in which it wouldn't have counted towards my
GPA), but I took it as a graded class. Fascinating stuff, and I really enjoyed
it (still have the book on my shelf), but that class bloodied me up.

------
banku_brougham
Thank you I enjoyed your summary, a very admirable project and I’ll say, a
pretty brave acknowledgment of the lack of utility. Or shall we say the
academic focus of the effort.

